# almost normal FINALLY !



## tralfax (May 3, 2016)

Ive been struggling with IBS-D for over 30 years now. After going through every test and therapy under the sun, I heard about this new drug Viberzi and went on a quest to get some to try it. I went to my doctor ,but she had never even heard of it. Instead of getting Viberzi, she put my on a 2 weeks course of Xifaxan, which at the time I thought did nothing. So, I went back, and thankfully she did some research on Viberzi and prescribed the 100 mg dosage. Tried that and it made my problem worse ! Over the past 3 decades, the only thing that would help me at all is Imodium.

At this point, I thought i would just have to be content with take large dosages of Imodium everyday to control my problem. I knew if I was ever to get off taking so much of this stuff ,I was going to have to find the answer myself.

What I found that really put me back on the path to normal:

1) Ditch Diet Pepsi . I didnt just drink 1 or 2 a day, I was drinking close to a gallon a day. I was truly addicted to this stuff. I went off cold turkey and had MASSIVE headaches every day for a week, guess from caffeine withdrawl. I have always been a soda drinker and this was a major contributor to my problems. I hate water, so I switched to iced tea and propel, I just dont do carbonated anything anymore.

2) Probiotics. After my Xifaxan treatment, I had to get good bacteria back in place This also helped

3) Calcium. I did not do so good with the caltrate pills, but the chewable magnesium free calcium carbonate with every meal has really helped keep the guts calm.

Now the only thing I have to deal with is kicking the Imodium. I have reduced it down to around four a day, and still getting constipated. This is a mental hurdle Ill have to get over, Im soooo afraid not to take some everyday. Hope this can help someone else.


----------

